# Versailles Indiana Swap Meet



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2022)

Here’s a show coming up at the end of the month


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 20, 2022)

This is next Weekend!!!!!   , anyone here on Cabe going ?


----------



## John Gailey (May 23, 2022)

I'll be there with a couple BMX.  An 85 Redline and 99 Dyno GT.  The waterfall badged Colson will only come with presale.  Price $1200.  PM with interest or inquiry.


----------



## John Gailey (May 25, 2022)

Looks like you and me, Ron.


----------

